# Maastricht



## tonyblake (Apr 4, 2008)

I am sure that someone will come up with the ideal scenario for us to go to Maastricht in July next year. We fancy going to see Andre Rieu there and wondering the best way to do it whilst we tour France and Germany.
Are there any acceptable sites in and around Maastricht or would it be simpler to camp elsewhere and travel in by bus/train etc?


----------



## weldted (May 1, 2005)

Hi we stayed at the Oasis camp site near Valkenburg bus stop outside campsite 15 mins to Maastricht, Valkenburg is well worth a visit you can get a rover ticket at the campsite for cheap travel. Buses are frequent, clean and on time.
There may be sites nearer but this site has a bar and indoor pool etc, nice showers etc.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

If you don't need facilities it is possible to sleepover near the stadium.

http://www.campingcar-infos.com/index1.htm

Look up Maastricht.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Valkenburg campsite, get a bank loan 8) 

tony


----------



## tonyblake (Apr 4, 2008)

Hi Stanner and I appreciate the reply but To be fair, I messed about on the site you gave a link to but nothing came up for sites when I entered Maastricht, but as it was all in non English, it hardly surprised me but thanks for your link too.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

It's not so hard once you work out that "Netherlands" in French is "Pays Bas" (Low Countries) and so after you have entered the site Here...http://www.campingcar-infos.com/Francais/recherche.php

scroll down to "Pays Bas"

Here..http://www.campingcar-infos.com/Francais/ccib.php?pays=PAYS-BAS

and then down to "Maastricht" for details of the Aire - it is really just a free overnight parking area really - it says there is EHU available but I've not found it yet.


----------



## tonyblake (Apr 4, 2008)

Aha, thanks and actually I have found it and google translated but the thing is knowing how 'accommodating' the area will be and considering the concert is on in Maastricht, I reckon it might get well and truly hammered.
I cannot find out how many places might be there and I shall dig a little deeper or possibly contact the Masstricht council (whatever that is called). What do you think?


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

The area is huge - look it up on google maps - http://goo.gl/maps/tqWNQ


----------



## tonyblake (Apr 4, 2008)

Thanks so much again and it certainly looks ideal. with not reading dutch or french, what sort of time would you think of getting there considering there is a concert on that night (12th July). Quite happy to spend the day there even with local charges for parking. I know you have been more than helpful but maybe car park charges are up to a certain time or 12/24 hour?


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

So far as I can tell there are no charges or time limits on the main area - BUT - the 2 or 3 rows nearest to the road that runs in front of the McDonalds/Stadium/Hotel/Restaurant are subject to a 2 hour stay limit.

It is fairly obvious from the signs which rows are time limited. The whole area is pretty well empty over night but fills up quickly with commuters to the offices in the area from about 7am, so make sure you don't park so you get blocked in. 
The further you are from the offices the less likely that is.


----------



## Koppersbeat (May 10, 2005)

Hi,
We were at the concert in Maastricht in June this year.We took advice from Andy (Sparks6569) who went in 2011 and stayed at www.campingmeerssen.nl Hans speaks good English and I emailed him to book for the 3 nights we wanted.It is a small site with no restaurant,but there is an excellent little restaurant across the road adjoining a larger campsite that is open to the public.

The railway station is 15 mins away by bike.As we do not cycle we parked the van at the station car park the day before when we went in by train to recce the venue.

As we were with friends we decided it would be more convenient to do the trip in by taxi on the night.Concert starts at 9pm and ends around midnight.I negotiated a fare of 20€ each way for the 4 of us in a large Mercedes taxi.

The concert was amazing and the weather was a balmy summers evening,although they do supply plastic ponchos if it rains !!

We will certainly go again and Andy has pm'd me to say he has booked already for 2013,so maybe you could meet up.

We combined the trip with a tour of the German Mosel staying on Stellplatze.

Helen


----------



## tonyblake (Apr 4, 2008)

So very grateful to you Stanner. fantastic information and hopefully next stage to book hols from work, then ferry, then tickets for concert. Ball juggling etc.
Thanks so very much.


----------

